# What are you doing with all that extra money?



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

The pandemic has restricted everyone in so many ways and one of those is in spending their money. I'm sure there are a lot of people like my wife and I who have been spending far less than before. 

As I have already written, my wife and I decided it would be a good time to change vehicles since the dealers have been hurting badly and need to make some sales. Puts the buyer in a good position to negotiate. The vehicle we ended up purchasing had been sitting around on the lot for around 9 months all told. That's a long time for a dealer to have inventory sitting 'on the shelf'. As the salesperson told me, 'we aren't a museum'. They don't have vehicles sitting just to be looked at. LOL

So what have you been doing with the extra money you've not been spending? Some people have been buying swimming pools and Trailer/RV sales are way up. But both of those are now seller's markets, not buyer's markets. Have you found any buyer's market items that the pandemic has created for you to take advantage of?


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

Saving our money for future travel. Nothing we really want or need. It is revealing to see the monthly decrease in our spending. We have the same cash money we had in mid Jan. Cannot remember when either of us used cash money.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

No extra money here so nothing to worry about.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

It's been a little bit of a wash with us. It seems to be the things we saved on were somewhat replaced with some other expense during COVID


The reduction kids extracurricular in the beginning was spent on things they could do at home for self care, mental health and boredom. Add in bikes and outdoor sports equipment we had to pay more due to shortages. Now we are back at paying high fee for summer and fall activities.
Our bigger vacations we normally plan for was replaced with smaller local camping trips which included having to buy some items and we will be renting a camper to try (those things are expensive). Add in fishing gear licenses, there might have been a savings.
We normally are out a lot during the week, now we are trying to enjoy our backyard more, but needed a new deck (this was planned for in 2 years, but we moved it up).
Savings on delaying renovations but we just keep them money until it's safe to do so.
We were eating out less in the beginning, but that was offset with the additional grocery costs increase. We are now getting a lot more take out, as I don't feel like cooking in the heat. Prices have gone up there.
-Savings in gas, insurance, and parking from working at home. Spent some of it to get the home work areas functional for longer periods.
- Spent hundreds on masks, filter, disinfectants, sanitizers for when things open up and wave 2. 

So we are a little a head at the end of the day, but it just gets saved in our regular reserve fund.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

We have money invested in Westjet ($750) who did not fulfil our return flight from Mexico but gave us a credit. Instead, we spent $1700 to return via American Business Class.

We have upraded our food and liquor purchases for home consumption. I would always enjoy a fine cognac after an execellent meal in a restaurant. Now I have a bottle at home.

We tip more to service workers and have contributed $1800 to the Vallarta Food Bank where there is no safety net. We will continue to contribute to social support causes here in Canada and Mexico. A car is not on our radar because we have a 2014 Mercedes CLK240 diesel. It should be good for another 4 years.

But we have been saving on entertainment by using Cinema HD to watch all movies and TV shows. Last year we upgrade our LR TV to 65" and can now enjoy it with these HD movies and shows.


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

Longtimeago said:


> ...
> As I have already written, my wife and I decided it would be a good time to change vehicles since the dealers have been hurting badly and need to make some sales. Puts the buyer in a good position to negotiate.


I would have guessed new vehicle sales would be slow. However, I encountered a Campbell River GM dealer the other day, who said the past couple of months has been unprecedented in terms of high sales volume. This guy has been there for years, so he has some past performance by which to judge. So, I guess "hurting badly" is not universal.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Saved a bit on kids activities, but then we bought them iPads instead of summer camp.
Hockey got cancelled, so we saved a bit there, but they're still growing so they need all new equipment anyway.

Mostly trying to get in a better financial situation.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Our GM dealer is very busy with all the rebates and 0% financing offers. Expensive trucks are leading the sales.

We are earning and spending more money than usual. Bought stuff for us and others, gave money away, replenished supplies for COVID round 2.


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

Although we have been spending less for ourselves, we have donated twice the amount we donated in 2019 so far and we plan to donate more.

We are lucky to live in a country where we get free healthcare and some of us are getting free money too (CERB, EI, social assistance and etc.) during this pandemic but people are dying in other part of the world without food and treatment at no fault as there is not enough work for everyone. I wish I had millions of dollars that I could help more to those who are in need.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

We are indeed very fortunate. One needs look no further than what is transpiring in the US to see the difference.


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

My current monthly spending is only off about $80 from pre-COVID levels. At the peak my spending was down perhaps $200/mo. I'm just banking the extra, what little there is.

As my job is closely affected by the air travel industry, my employer has frozen our pay at pre-COVID levels. I know it could be worse and I'm fortunate that I haven't seen a reduction in pay or hours.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

_
As I have already written, my wife and I decided it would be a good time to change vehicles since the dealers have been hurting badly and need to make some sales. Puts the buyer in a good position to negotiate. The vehicle we ended up purchasing had been sitting around on the lot for around 9 months all told. That's a long time for a dealer to have inventory sitting 'on the shelf'. As the salesperson told me, 'we aren't a museum'. They don't have vehicles sitting just to be looked at. LOL_

what did you buy lta? and, i prob. missed it...but what kind of deal did you "negotiate"?


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

We never spent much before or had a problem with consumerism so there's no real change in our spending habits.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

Our spending is down YTD. If we cannot travel this year it will be down considerably. Items like dental checkups, eye exams, new specs are off the table. DW is no longer going to the shopping centre just to look so there is another saving. No restaurants to speak off either. No road trips to the west coast. We expect to be down $15K by year end even after increasing our food bank committments.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

ian said:


> Items like dental checkups, eye exams, new specs are off the table.


I understand all the other things you mention, but dental checkups, eye exams? These are essential items and these outlets are very safe. 

Tell me, do you think you are safer going to the grocery store for your groceries, or to the dentist for a checkup or cleaning?

ltr


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

The 2k I get monthly since being laid off towards the end of march for COVID pays my monthly rent; hydro, & cable/tv/nternet.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

We feel safer going to the grocery store than having the either the dentist’s or the hygienists paws in our mouths. This may be foolish. We both attend the dentist regularly so delaying a checkup for a few months is a non issue. Same for eye exams for me.. no real difference between 24 months and 30 months as long as my vision Is fine. The dentist got about $13k of my money last year. He will have to live off his hump as it were.

if we could put off going to the grocery store for six or seven months we might consider it.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

ian said:


> We feel safer going to the grocery store than having the either the dentist’s or the hygienists paws in our mouths. This may be foolish. We both attend the dentist regularly so delaying a checkup for a few months is a non issue. Same for eye exams for me.. no real difference between 24 months and 30 months as long as my vision Is fine. The dentist got about $13k of my money last year.


Well, I've been to the Dentist twice in the last month and the Optometrist once, and the lengths they've gone to make it safe compared to the horror show of a grocery store with all those people and their masks under their noses and touching the food I am buying isn't even a close competition. You should be a lot more worried about your food buying visits than a single visit to a Dentist or an Optometrist.

ltr


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

jargey3000 said:


> _As I have already written, my wife and I decided it would be a good time to change vehicles since the dealers have been hurting badly and need to make some sales. Puts the buyer in a good position to negotiate. The vehicle we ended up purchasing had been sitting around on the lot for around 9 months all told. That's a long time for a dealer to have inventory sitting 'on the shelf'. As the salesperson told me, 'we aren't a museum'. They don't have vehicles sitting just to be looked at. LOL_
> 
> what did you buy lta? and, i prob. missed it...but what kind of deal did you "negotiate"?


Check page 1 here jargey3000. https://www.canadianmoneyforum.com/threads/vehicle-purchase-during-covid.141062/
After page 1, the thread starts going off track as usual.

Bear in mind, we bought at the start of June. That's two months ago and the same situation doesn't really exist today. As I say in that thread, our vehicle had been sitting for around 9 months due to the timing and the motivation to move it was very high as a result.


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

ian said:


> We feel safer going to the grocery store than having the either the dentist’s or the hygienists paws in our mouths. This may be foolish. We both attend the dentist regularly so delaying a checkup for a few months is a non issue. Same for eye exams for me.. no real difference between 24 months and 30 months as long as my vision Is fine. The dentist got about $13k of my money last year. He will have to live off his hump as it were.
> 
> if we could put off going to the grocery store for six or seven months we might consider it.


I am with the others who would say the reverse of what you are saying. Going into a grocery store is far more risk in my opinion that the dentist or optometrist. I've been to the dentist once since they re-opened and my wife has been to the optometrist once. Both had visibly higher protocols in place and we felt comfortable with both.

We still do PC Express pickup for groceries and my wife ventures inside a smaller supermarket once every 2 weeks or so for the items she really wants to be able to choose for herself. We wouldn't dream of going back to supermarket shopping as we did in the past.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

Nor us. Every two weeks to Costco. Once a week to a grocery store for produce and items that Costco does not stock. . Always on off hours when it is not busy.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

ian said:


> Nor us. Every two weeks to Costco. Once a week to a grocery store for produce and items that Costco does not stock. . Always on off hours when it is not busy.


So you're buying your food at high risk. Scores of unknown people pawing over grocery products during the busy hours which you pick up on off hours, but you ignore your dental care and your eyesight even though these professionals have gone to great lengths to protect you?

ltr


----------



## Thal81 (Sep 5, 2017)

I've been looking at buying a car too since my 14 year old rust bucket has had some costly repairs in the last couple years, but I can't wrap my head around spending $20-25k on something that will stay parked home 5-6 days a week (working from home).


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

Thal81 said:


> I've been looking at buying a car too since my 14 year old rust bucket has had some costly repairs in the last couple years, but I can't wrap my head around spending $20-25k on something that will stay parked home 5-6 days a week (working from home).


That's a tough one if you are likely to continue to work from home for years to come. I have a son who lives in the city and uses a car about once every 3 months. He rents. Since 98% of his life is spent in the city and most of that within easy walking distance, he got rid of his last car years ago. It all depends on the individual's circumstances obviously.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Yeah, if you live in the city, Zipcar (or similar) is a great alternative to owning, in combination with walking, transit, and occasional taxis.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

We lived in downtown Toronto for three years. Never bothered owning a car. Parking spot, insurance, depreciation, etc made it an unwise decision. From time to time we would get a weekend special rental. They always seemed to offer them from the downtown rental locations. Pick up on Friday afternoon, return on Sunday. 

Zipcar recently exited our city, not certain about others in Canada.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

like_to_retire said:


> So you're buying your food at high risk. Scores of unknown people pawing over grocery products during the busy hours which you pick up on off hours, but you ignore your dental care and your eyesight even though these professionals have gone to great lengths to protect you?
> 
> ltr


DW wipes down everything that comes into the house, including me. We are not ignoring dental care or eye care. We are simply postponing it. I doubt very much whether our dental care will suffer if we move from our years old practice of six month checkups to extending it to nine or ten months during covid. As an aside, our dentist AGREES with our decision.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

Surprised at how little we are spending these days. Made the decision, post covid, to push out the boat and spend a two month winter vacation in Tanzania and Kenya. We weeks or so on safaris and the balance soaking up sun on the coast. Just need to get to the end of this covid business-one way or the other.


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

ian said:


> Surprised at how little we are spending these days. Made the decision, post covid, to push out the boat and spend a two month winter vacation in Tanzania and Kenya. We weeks or so on safaris and the balance soaking up sun on the coast. Just need to get to the end of this covid business-one way or the other.


Don't hold your breath ian unless you are prepared to increase your risk factor. The 'end of this covid business' is nowhere in sight.


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

The inability to travel resulted in our deciding to change vehicles because we did not have to face the CHOICE of spending money on a vehicle OR doing some travelling. That has always been a factor in how we decided to spend our money. Usually, travel won out over everything else. 

Now we are considering upgrading our espresso machine. Not everyone is into making a cup of coffee to the extent of using an espresso machine obviously but for those who do, the difference is well known. Not for us a cup of Folger's instant coffee or a 'latte' (they call it that, I would not) made from a machine using a 'pod'. ie. Nespresso, Keurig, etc. No, we want a real espresso machine that uses whole beans, a steamer, etc. to make REAL coffee.

Currently we use this machine. https://www.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/produc...jTOCn3ip9_lk8lo8cSIaAscuEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds

Now we are considering upgrading to this machine. https://www.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/produc...Recos_4across_cstmrs_ls_vwd&referrer=PDP_Reco


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

Longtimeago said:


> Don't hold your breath ian unless you are prepared to increase your risk factor. The 'end of this covid business' is nowhere in sight.


Certainly NOT this winter. Perhaps winter 2021/2022! Or 2022/2023. Agree, covid has a long, long way to go yet even after reasonable vaccine(s) and treatment drugs are widely available. Very little is known about covid. Medicos are still very much in the fly by the seat of their pants, learn something new every day. The long term effects have yet to know...especially cardiac.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

@Longtimeago That's a crazy rabbit hole you just stumbled into

At that upper price level I would highly recommend you rather look into Lelit or Profitec. Understand espresso machines need a comparable fine adjustable burr grinder or it's a waste

I ended up with a fully manual setup after realizing the machines at home are mostly overkill. You might also prefer this as a traveler. All you really need is a source of heat and a bit of elbow grease. I enjoy the process and it's also faster than waiting for those $$$$ machines to heat up.

Here's a cool new setup I like: 9Barista stove top espresso with 1zpresso JE hand grinder (add a Bellman stovetop steamer if you want cappuccino)
My current setup: EspressoForge with a Kinu Phoenix hand grinder (neither are currently available though) Rivals any $$$$ setup once you learn the process
Another idea: New school Flair Pro lever or old school La Pavoni lever machine and a hand grinder
If you must at the price you listed: Lelit machine and a Niche Zero or Sette 270 grinder

The Italians got me into espresso and I couldn't go back to Timmies after. They all use $20 Bialetti moka pots at home and work. I still use these at home, work, travel and camping


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

Longtimeago said:


> The pandemic has restricted everyone in so many ways and one of those is in spending their money.


 There is no pandemic it s a scamdemic.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## martik777 (Jun 25, 2014)

Bought new kitchen appliances, no tax 300 off, free delivery and removal of old ones. Doubt they'll last as long as the 30 year old ones (still working) but wife "needed" SS french doors etc


My son has one of those 1k+ coffee machines. I can't taste much diff between his and my $40 machine, just stronger lol. Lattes are dead easy to make at home with a simple blender


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

m3s said:


> @Longtimeago That's a crazy rabbit hole you just stumbled into
> 
> At that upper price level I would highly recommend you rather look into Lelit or Profitec. Understand espresso machines need a comparable fine adjustable burr grinder or it's a waste
> 
> ...


We haven't fixed on what we will buy m3s, but my wife is leaning towards a more automatic machine for ease of use. I realize the grinding is important but did you miss that the machine I linked does grind? I also realize that 'manual' does give you the maximum amount of control over what you end up with but you have to also accept that it takes the most time. Not a plus when you are trying to consider ease of use. 

While I realize that marketing hype is just that, on the link I gave, you will read, "_*Automatic manual machine: *The Oracle features automatic grinding, dosing, tamping, and milk texturing, for easy espresso-making that offers the fresh flavour of a manual machine." _
In other words, what they are suggesting is that what you get will be equal to what you can achieve manually but with less time and effort. Again, I know it is hype but if the goal is to get to as close as you can to that, then that is the goal. Can you get 98% perfect instead of 99% perfect but with more ease.

I also understand that a machine like these is 'overkill' as you put it and that a 'bit of elbow' grease can get you the same cup of coffee with a simple manual setup but I don't mind overkill and avoiding elbow grease is a big part of the equation.

One of the reasons we are considering that particular machine is that it purports to provide the precision of a manual with the convenience of an automatic machine. It is not a fully automatic machine in other words, it is a hybrid. Watch the video here if I got the link right: https://www.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/product/breville-breville-oracle-espresso-machine-brebes980xl-brebes980xl/10440739?icmp=Recos_4across_cstmrs_ls_vwd&referrer=PDP_Reco&irclickid=U6k2TkVeMxyOW1r0TWXZ0S3wUkiTMW1FQwkPUw0&ref=affiliate&utm_content=10078&utm_source=IR&acmp=Skimbit Ltd.&utm_term=641744&irgwc=1

The link just takes you to the main page. Below the photo click on the second video.


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

martik777 said:


> Bought new kitchen appliances, no tax 300 off, free delivery and removal of old ones. Doubt they'll last as long as the 30 year old ones (still working) but wife "needed" SS french doors etc
> 
> 
> My son has one of those 1k+ coffee machines. I can't taste much diff between his and my $40 machine, just stronger lol. Lattes are dead easy to make at home with a simple blender


A 'blender' !!!!! Please martik777, don't talk heresy.


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

Speaking of 'heresy' and entirely off topic, I heard a talking head, bleach blonde bimbo newsreader on a major Canadian news channel say the word a few days ago. She pronounced it 'here-see'. 

How to make yourself look like an idiot 101.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

I just watched a review and James Hoffmann's review of a similar machines

It's a better machine than I thought - burr grinder, dual boiler, precise temp control, commercial size portafilter etc. I don't know at that budget though I can find a really high end grinder, semi-auto machine and separate milk steamer. That way if there's an issue you could replace/upgrade/repair one thing separately

I don't know if there's any separate espresso machine that will tamp like that though. Tamping and adjusting grind is a steep learning curve at first. You'd still want to understand when/how to adjust the grinds with that auto machine just that it can hold everything else more consistent than manual

The new Lelit machines are very nice and well priced. Here's a nice comparison of espresso machines but not sure if there's another list of auto machines


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

I have nothing against $1K coffee machines...I paid $200 for a good burr grinder for coffee beans. But when you compare it to someone paying $2.30 a day for the dishwater swill at Tim's I've made my money back (including bean cost) in less than a year and had the enjoyment of far better coffee every single day. Even the $1k coffee machine pays for itself in less than 3 years.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Maybe it is good mental therapy to slow down the clock and take the time to make the coffee ? 

When we visited our Italian friends, the expresso making was part of the "sit around the kitchen and talk about all things because there is no rush" concept.

I always felt more relaxed when I left their home than when I went in.


----------



## MrBlackhill (Jun 10, 2020)

I wish I had extra money. The only "extra money" I could have from this situation is from not buying plane tickets for my vacation trip, but vacation in Canada cost at least as much as travelling around the world, which makes no sense to me.

Last time I travelled, it was to Indonesia. Two tickets for a total of 2000$. Luxury hotel at 40$ with breakfast included and "indoor" pool (no roof). Awesome food for two at 20$ a day, including alcohol. Total for 2 weeks : 2840$. Now looking at my options in Canada, no plane tickets. Cheap hotel or decent AirBnB at 80$. Basic food for two at 120$ a day. Total for 2 weeks : 2800$. Last time I tried to have cheap vacations in Canada with my spouse, we slept every other day in the car, the other day in an AirBnB. We had a cooler which we were filling with grocery store items to make sandwiches and we took sometimes the luxury to go at a restaurant for dinner.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

It is crazy of the cost to vacation in locally. We normally drive to the US to do our back to school shopping and some attractions. Not including shopping, but for gas, hotel and meals it's just over $2k. This year we decided to rent a camp trailer. With the trailer, gas, camp sites, fire wood, and food it will be just under $2k. That seems crazy for a week of camping. 

We could have done the tent camping again, which would have saved us a lot, but I just couldn't bare to be in the rain and tents for the whole week.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Hey why pay for a campsite and firewood when the Queen gives you free access to 89% of our country's massive land!

We have the best and most expansive free camping in the world. I camped across Canada at lakes with abundant fish, berries and wood lying around for fire. The rare times I had to pay a campsite did not feel like camping and firewood cost more than a 5* hotel. Camping with full electricity is glamping imho! But yes most other countries I can eat 3 course meals and sleep in hotels for the same cost.



Prairie Guy said:


> I have nothing against $1K coffee machines...I paid $200 for a good burr grinder for coffee beans. But when you compare it to someone paying $2.30 a day for the dishwater swill at Tim's I've made my money back (including bean cost) in less than a year and had the enjoyment of far better coffee every single day. Even the $1k coffee machine pays for itself in less than 3 years.


I don't think $1k is overkill at all especially when cafes charge like +$5 for an espresso drink that isn't even as good. At just 2 a day that's $1k in 3 months. I think it's overkill when they take and hour to properly warm up all the steel and then you gotta calibrate them to get the level they are designed for. They take up a lot of space and require more cleaning. It makes sense for a shop making coffee all day.

My to go coffee is made in a $20 moka pot I learned from the Italians and it's very good. Somebody like this will nail a modern simple device one day


----------



## Pluto (Sep 12, 2013)

Put together a very pricey, $4000+ PC. My best most satisfying build ever. Might last me 10 years.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Specs?


----------



## Pluto (Sep 12, 2013)

1. gigabyte Aorus Extreme mb x570 chipset. 
2 3900x cpu, 
3. Lian Li 011 dynamic xl case
4. msi 1070 super oc gpu
5. Das keyboard backlit version.
6. 3200 G skill v ram 2x 16 G
7. Noctua 140 mm industrial case fan x 4
8. G502 lightspeed mouse

Sticking with my 5 yr old asus proart monitor. Haven't got my money out of it yet.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Nice! I'm tempted to upgrade to a new Ryzen build but haven't got the money out of current setup

You could relegate your monitor to a vertical (sideways) screen. I love it for documents, scrolling etc


----------



## Pluto (Sep 12, 2013)

^ 
There is still life in my old pc: x58 chipset was a real trooper. Will use it for full time [email protected]


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

ian said:


> Surprised at how little we are spending these days. Made the decision, post covid, to push out the boat and spend a two month winter vacation in Tanzania and Kenya. We weeks or so on safaris and the balance soaking up sun on the coast. Just need to get to the end of this covid business-one way or the other.


I took your idea of 'pushing out the boat' when the time comes that we feel willing to travel again and discussed it with my wife. She is now on an internet trawl as to just what that might look like. Our idea is to come up with a combination of upgraded comfort in terms of transportation and accommodation, as well as a longer time period. Some kind of mix of all those factors.

If we don't feel ready to travel any sooner than a year from now say, then we could easily double our usual daily budget numbers without breaking the bank.


----------

